# Angler spenden über 25.000 EURO für schwer kranke Kinder



## Boedchen (16. Januar 2020)

Danke an Alle Angler die geholfen haben , Danke an den Rückhalt und natürlich an Saza der bei Weitem die meiste Arbeit geleistet hat.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Januar 2020)

Geile Nummer 
Angler halten zusammen und sind ein wichtiger und wertvoller Teil unserer Gesellschaft.

Schön das es solche Aktionen gibt


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2020)

Das ist echt der absolute Kracher. @saza : Herzlichen Dank, Ihr seid die allerbesten. Wie Du weißt, unterstützen wir von ANGLERBOARD und RUTE&ROLLE sehr gerne weiterhin!


----------



## saza (16. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das ist echt der absolute Kracher. @saza : Herzlichen Dank, Ihr seid die allerbesten. Wie Du weißt, unterstützen wir von ANGLERBOARD und RUTE&ROLLE sehr gerne weiterhin!


Danke Georg, das weiß ich zu schätzen. Wir suchen natürlich immer nach besonderen Sachen für die Auktionen. Ich arbeite ja auch mit verschiedenen Jugendhilfeeinrichtungen und Sozialarbeitern und Erziehern zusammen, um Kindern das praktische Angeln zu vermitteln. Sachspenden für Kinderangelgruppen sind auch immer gerne gesehen. Prima wären natürlich richtig fette Aufhänger für die Auktionen. 
Aber es hilft auch schon, wenn ihr uns gewogen seid, und über unsere Aktionen berichtet. 
Danke dafür


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. Januar 2020)

Wann findet die nächste Aktion denn statt? 

LG, Georg


----------



## saza (16. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wann findet die nächste Aktion denn statt?
> 
> LG, Georg


Im Herbst. Und vermutlich noch am 5.12 beim Moonlightshopping im Sportfischerzentrum Osnabrück. Wir haben jetzt schon einige geile Sachen am Start


----------



## saza (24. Januar 2021)

Und auch dieses Jahr sind wir mit dabei. Schaut einfach mal vorbei





__ https://www.facebook.com/353184418726381/posts/701398973904922


----------

